# antibiotic use



## ibscmom (Sep 30, 2009)

hello, my daughter has IBS-C and has been dealing with alot of issues since we started on this journey. She went to a pedi gastroenterologist who did run alot of tests and kept her on bentyl and nausea meds and basically didn't do a whole lot. The last test he did was a test to see if gallbladder worked correctly. Was shown to only be functioning at 20% so was referred to a pedi surgeon and had gallbladder removed. Felt fine for about 7 months post op and then started having abdominal pain again. Very disappointing to say the least. Anyway, finally went to a doctor that actually seemed to know what he was doing. To make a long story short, my daughter became very ill with diarrhea and severe pain, took her to the hospital and they admitted her after finding colitis on scan. They put her on flagyl IV and some other antiobiotic. She seemed to get better and they sent her home. She followed up with her new doctor and he prescribed Xifixan for 10 days. Her recovery was remarkable. If any of you are suffering out there please talk to your doctor about this antibiotic treatment. There are not alot of doctors using this treatment for IBS. You have to take it several times a year but well worth it if it can help you live normally. Life is not perfect by any stretch but she seems to be better now and we have hope which we hadn't had before. Thanks for listening ibscmom.


----------

